# Adobe AIR



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2014)

Does Cyclechat use this?

I have no idea what Adobe Air is but after being asked to confirm the umpteenth update I deleted it.

Cyclechat is at the moment (may be short-term) exhibiting one or two odd bits of behavior and I wondered if this might account for it.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Apr 2014)

> *Adobe Integrated Runtime, also known as Adobe AIR, is a cross-platform run-time system developed by Adobe Systems for building Rich Internet applications (RIA) that can be run as desktop applications or on mobile devices*



Does that help???


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Apr 2014)

not at all 

I had a look on the Adobe info before.
For all I know it was targetting a missile on my back bedroom and by deleting it I have caused some innocent recreational programmes issues.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2014)

Blue Hills said:


> Does Cyclechat use this?



No.


----------



## Blue Hills (13 Apr 2014)

thanks


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (14 Apr 2014)

AIR is a way of running Flash programs as stand-alone 'apps', rather than in-browser. It's kind of the desktop equivalent of Flash Player. Wouldn't bet against it targeting a missile on your back bedroom tbh


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance not 

Another oddity - I was having some issues with BBC iplayer downloads.

Then found out that in the past an AIR update had screwed this up.

Now I can't remember if I read this before or after I had deleted AIR (you know how it is once you go PC fiddling) but it should be no matter since further reading appeared to reveal that the BBC had unhooked iplayer downloads from AIR after an AIR update issue last year.

But strangely I get a box popping up now and again in the background (sometimes only see it after I have successfully run iplayer download) that tells me that the thing I have just opened, iplayer, needs Adobe AIR. This info box is from my PC I stress, not the BBC.

Kinda odd.

I am having intermittent problems with iplayer download (downloaded progs that won't play) but it's clear that it doesn't have an absolute need for Adobe AIR any more or it wouldn't be running at all.


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2014)

For IT support - ask here:
http://www.computergeeksforum.com/forums/troubleshooting-and-technical-support.200/


----------

